# What range for 3-5 min intervals?



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello all,

I have a FTP of about 240W to 250W. 

At what range should I be doing Power Intervals???? ie. the 3-5 min all out intervals. 

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

L5 is what you should be doing those intervals at.

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/articles/cycling/power-training-levels.aspx


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Use the Level 5 in the above link as a guideline to start with, but once you've started, then use your prior intervals as the guide to what to do next time.

e.g. can't get through your set of intervals? they were too hard, pull back a bit next time.
got through too easy? lift power a bit next time.
they are self regulating like that


----------



## millennium (Apr 3, 2002)

To me, you answered your own question: "all out" -- i.e. If you're trying to do these intervals at an "all out" effort level, it is the highest power you can sustain for the length of the interval (3 minutes or 5 minutes or whatever). The self-regulating comment is how you figure out the highest power you can sustain for any given period of time and for any given set of intervals.


----------

